# Nikon and Karlo brags!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I convinced Jane to show Karlo at a UKC show today (well it was two shows). Karlo got the NLC puppy blue ribbon for both shows and got to be in the Puppy Best in Show for both. Nikon got two blue ribbons for his class (male puppy), two rainbow colored ribbons for Best Male/Female, and one purple and orange ribbon for Best of Winners. LOL, I don't even know what these things mean, but that's what he got! The GSD that won breed in both shows won Best in Show and Reserve Best in Show. Oh, and for the second show, the lady that owned the winning GSD also owned the younger female that beat out Nikon for the breed ring so she asked me to handle her dog. I'd never touched an American line dog, let alone handle one LOL! It didn't really matter since the puppy was not going to win breed.

Me and the Noodle




































Jane and Karlo



























Why did you sign me up for this?


















Karlo's "sit" for exam

















Me and Karlo


















The GSD that won the show and reserve BIS


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Awesome pictures as always.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ha,ha, ha what a day! I am glad to have gotten to experience it, but it is NOT my cup of tea. Spur of the moment & I did absolutely no research or even have been at a conformation type event(other than watching some at the UKC Premier) K even has a dirty nose!







I twisted my back first thing when i was getting K to go in his crate,so bending was really painful.
Thanks Lies, for the pointers, if there is a next time, we(I) will do much better, I'm sure. 
Nikon~IMO~ was the better looker in the whole GSD group!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL, you even got a private lesson from the American line breeder!


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I don't know a thing about showing but congratulations to both of you! Karlo and Nikon both look so very handsome, I love those dark faces.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Loved the photos and that you entered at all. Good for you for trying a 'new adventure'.

My favorite shots were the 'sit for exam' and 'why did you sign us up for this?'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you. I kind of like the "why did you sign me up for this" photo also...LOL.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

to you both!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This is awesome! Sounds like a fun and interesting little adventure and the pics are great!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Way to go big brother Karlo! Also grats to Lies and Nikon as well!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's another "why mom why" look from Karlo


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>







Great job Lies and Jane!</span>


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Ooooh they are too cute! Good job you guys!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations! What fun! I really enjoyed these pics.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

to both of you!!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Darn I missed Jane show her dog!!! Good for you Jane! I just got back from Germany and was at a huge show. I saw several working line dogs, 3 solid blacks, some long-coats, and even a white GSD. Of course the white and long-coats were not entered but they were there hanging out and socializing. 

Congratulations Lies on your UKC championship points!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The guy judge kept saying that Karlo was a "very nice dog". Jane, if you ever need a day off, you give him to us and we will show him! Julie's very good at commandeering someone's dog and turning him into a show dog (*cough*Schumi*cough*)


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

That is such a handsome dog in the last picture!

But of course, Nikon and Karlo are both handsomer


----------

